# THE PRICK*cough*PRINCE IS DEAD!



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

YASSSSSSS
Prince has DROPPED!
That crazy prick has finally left us, and the Copyright countdown BEGINS!
In the mean time, please, enjoy this better-than-the-original cover of the song "When Doves Cry."


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy shit, was it something I fucking said?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Time to capitalize and cash in on his death! WOOOO CAPITALISM!!!


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Holy shit, was it something I fucking said?


No, I saw your signature and I remembered that I wanted to start this thread xD
Plus, I already listened to that video I posted here and the original.  This one IS better, I think xP


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

I wouldn't be as supportive for Prince if it wasn't for Bowie, Lemmy and Glenn Frey already dying.  That's almost all of my non-punk influences for MY music out the window, man.  That's almost all the music I listened to when I was young and in my parents car.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I wouldn't be as supportive for Prince if it wasn't for Bowie, Lemmy and Glenn Frey already dying.  That's almost all of my non-punk influences for MY music out the window, man.  That's almost all the music I listened to when I was young and in my parents car.


I never actualy listen to Bowie till HE dropped xD
I like some of his later shit though, Blackstar be kinda trippy, I like it @-@;


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I never actualy listen to Bowie till HE dropped xD
> I like some of his later shit though, Blackstar be kinda trippy, I like it @-@;


Yep, we're not gonna have someone like him again in a long time.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 21, 2016)

Holy crap, you guys hate Prince that much? XD
I've never listened to Prince's music because I didn't give a crap (and was brainwashed by too many Illuminati conspiracies in the past), but oh well.
My mom knew about him, though.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> Holy crap, you guys hate Prince that much? XD
> I've never listened to Prince's music because I didn't give a crap (and was brainwashed by too many Illuminati conspiracies in the past), but oh well.
> My mom knew about him, though.


There's only one person here who "hates" Prince.  I enjoyed his music, but he was only a fraction of my non-punk inspirations.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 21, 2016)

...the fuck is this??

No respect.


----------



## Onyx the Aby (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> There's only one person here who "hates" Prince.  I enjoyed his music, but he was only a fraction of my non-punk inspirations.



Oh, sorry. ^^;
I saw that some people had agreed with him on his poll, though. 
Unless they're joking. ._.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> Holy crap, you guys hate Prince that much? XD
> I've never listened to Prince's music because I didn't give a crap (and was brainwashed by too many Illuminati conspiracies in the past), but oh well.
> My mom knew about him, though.


He went nuts, thought the internet was "dying" and made his music a BITCH to get a hold of after suing sites like YouTube for having his music posted there.  So yeah.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> He went nuts, thought the internet was "dying" and made his music a BITCH to get a hold of after suing sites like YouTube for having his music posted there.  So yeah.


I'm as copyleft as the next guy, but that's no reason to celebrate his death with such disrespect.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I'm as copyleft as the next guy, but that's no reason to celebrate his death with such disrespect.


I celebrate the absence of his general whack.
And the knowledge that SOMEDAY people will be able to listen to his music freely, cause he dead and he can't bitch about it xD


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I celebrate the absence of his general whack.
> And the knowledge that SOMEDAY people will be able to listen to his music freely, cause he dead and he can't bitch about it xD


Well, go ahead.  Too soon though.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Well, go ahead.  Too soon though.


He dead.  A month or a year wont change that xD
Feel free to piss on my grave just as soon as I'm put in there.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 21, 2016)

Man this year has been terrible for celebs.

Seriously though Prince was an awesome performer who was always going above and beyond during his shows for his fans. He had a sense and a style that he never lost even after all that time he was around. Cool cat that will be missed with the rest of them.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> He dead.  A month or a year wont change that xD
> Feel free to piss on my grave just as soon as I'm put in there.


He has family, fans and friends that grieve for this man more than I can imagine.  All I'm saying is that something as trivial as copyright enforcement does not deserve such disrespect.  If he was violent towards gay people or a neo nazi or something, I'd gladly graffiti a dick on his grave, but that's not the case.
(inb4 Lemmy is a neo nazi)


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2016)

The world loses another great one. What a musician. Prince seemed to be doing really well too. Performing, staying active etc. He will be missed.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He has family, fans and friends that grieve for this man more than I can imagine.  All I'm saying is that something as trivial as copyright enforcement does not deserve such disrespect.  If he was violent towards gay people or a neo nazi or something, I'd gladly graffiti a dick on his grave, but that's not the case.
> (inb4 Lemmy is a neo nazi)


He earned disrespect.  He may have been a damn good musician, but he earned it.  Dead or alive.


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 21, 2016)

Guess there will be no chance of purple rain next winter...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm not diggin' all this disrespect, aye. I mean albeit there are those here that don't like him and we totally get that, but the man _is _dead, and he does deserve some respect for the good he done. I think anyone that is able to bring a large amount of people together and feel good about themselves is commendable in and of itself.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yeah I'm not diggin' all this disrespect, aye. I mean albeit there are those here that don't like him and we totally get that, but the man _is _dead, and he does deserve some respect for the good he done. I think anyone that is able to bring a large amount of people together and feel good about themselves is commendable.


And it was those same people he turned around and slapped, but I digress.
People need to get over that whole "Don't speak ill of the dead" shit, he dead.  He aint gonna rise up and butt fuck me with a butcher knife to get his revenge.
Saying someone earned respect doesn't negate the fact that he also earned disrespect.  He was whack.


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've listened to Prince most of my life, and the reason he sued and stuff was to save his music from the trolls of YouTube trying to pawn it off. I don't think you should be dissing him off because of that, because he helped more than harmed.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> And it was those same people he turned around and slapped, but I digress.
> People need to get over that whole "Don't speak ill of the dead" shit, he dead.  He aint gonna rise up and butt fuck me with a butcher knife to get his revenge.
> Saying someone earned respect doesn't negate the fact that he also earned disrespect.  He was whack.


None of that matters now because he's dead, and I'm fairly certain he no longer gives a shit with others think of him. Reminiscing hatred on a dead person is a huge waste of time and energy to me.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> None of that matters now because he's dead, and I'm fairly certain he no longer gives a shit with others think of him. Reminiscing hatred on a dead person is a huge waste of time and energy to me.


Hatred?  That's one hell of a leap xD  I literally just said he was whack and was kind of a prick, aside from the fact that he made some music which is really the only reason anyone is bitching at people like me CALLING him whack


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

3Kurama3 said:


> I've listened to Prince most of my life, and the reason he sued and stuff was to save his music from the trolls of YouTube trying to pawn it off. I don't think you should be dissing him off because of that, because he helped more than harmed.


He declared the internet was dead and didn't want his music ON the internet.


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> He declared the internet was dead and didn't want his music ON the internet.


Ok, that was his decision. I don't think we can bitch about it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Hatred?  That's one hell of a leap xD  I literally just said he was whack and was kind of a prick, aside from the fact that he made some music which is really the only reason anyone is bitching at people like me CALLING him whack


Ok just as long as you realize you do come across as a hatemonger.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

3Kurama3 said:


> Ok, that was his decision. I don't think we can bitch about it.


Ok.  He has fans.  To have fans you have to: Put your music out there.  Then to turn around and say "No.  I don't want my music out there."  It did little other than cut his fans off from being able to quickly and easily access his music.  And you bitch about me calling him whack, when he was.  That whole thing was whack xD


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Ok just as long as you realize you do come across as a hatemonger.


I'm sure only to people like you who wouldn't have NEARLY as much of an issue if he were still breathing.


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Ok.  He has fans.  To have fans you have to: Put your music out there.  Then to turn around and say "No.  I don't want my music out there."  It did little other than cut his fans off from being able to quickly and easily access his music.  And you bitch about me calling him whack, when he was.  That whole thing was whack xD


If they were fans, they enjoyed his music. There are other ways of getting his soundtracks if the so desired. And the whole thing was whack in one perspective.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

3Kurama3 said:


> If they were fans, they enjoyed his music. There are other ways of getting his soundtracks if the so desired. And the whole thing was whack in one perspective.


And the other perspective would be what?  "I made a living and got famous by making music and performing in front of and FOR people who happened to ENJOY what I did.  So let's go ahead and cut my fans off from being able to listen to music on the single largest international source of media and sue and bitch about people online having my music.  Which I MADE for them.  You know, because the single largest international source of media and information in general is dead." -Prince


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Ok.  He has fans.  To have fans you have to: Put your music out there.  Then to turn around and say "No.  I don't want my music out there."  It did little other than cut his fans off from being able to quickly and easily access his music.  And you bitch about me calling him whack, when he was.  That whole thing was whack xD


He doesn't need to put his music out there, he was Prince god dammit.  I could go and pick up any Prince album I wanted right now if I wanted to.  Fearing and therefore not understanding the internet is not something to be crucified for.  I think you need to go outside if your that offended about what a dead man thinks about the internet.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He doesn't need to put his music out there, he was Prince god dammit.  I could go and pick up any Prince album I wanted right now if I wanted to.  Fearing and therefore not understanding the internet is not something to be crucified for.  I think you need to go outside if your that offended about what a dead man thinks about the internet.


You're able to do that because he DID put his music out there.  I'm not crucifying anyone, but YOU people seem more than eager to crucify anyone who speaks ill of a dead guy whose songs you happened to like -.-;
Maybe YOU should go outside if you actually think I was personally offended by anything he did xD  Seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> I'm sure only to people like you who wouldn't have NEARLY as much of an issue if he were still breathing.



People like me? Have we met?

Personally I don't care about him all that much. Dead, alive, it makes no difference to me. For better or worse he left his mark on history and I'll remember him as the man that brought joy to the lives of others through music, and I have better things to do than discuss the ethics and morals of a dead man, don't you?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> People like me? Have we met?
> 
> Personally I don't care about him all that much. Dead, alive, it makes no difference to me. For better or worse he left his mark on history and I'll remember his as the man that brought joy to the lives of others, and I have better things to do than discuss the ethics and morals of a dead man, don't you?


Yes, people like you.  You abviously have some kind of issue with me calling someone on their bullshit.
And morals?  When the hell did this become a Philosophy class?  xD
I don't seem to recall signing up for that course.
Any time you spend here is of your own accord, so do as you will ;P


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> You abviously have some kind of issue with me calling someone on their bullshit.



Nope, no issue at all, but I do think you're wasting your time and the time of everyone else.

Have fun with that.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> You're able to do that because he DID put his music out there.  I'm not crucifying anyone, but YOU people seem more than eager to crucify anyone who speaks ill of a dead guy whose songs you happened to like -.-;
> Maybe YOU should go outside if you actually think I was personally offended by anything he did xD  Seriously.


You're defending the internet and the sharing of information like it's a religion... wait... god dammit it is.  Shit.  Damn you Kopimism and your following of overweight 4chan users.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Nope, no issue at all, but I do think you're wasting your time and the time of everyone else.
> 
> Have fun with that.


And you're not?  XD
Kinda like the pot calling the kettle black, seeing as we're both still in this conversation.
Unless of course you decide to just not reply to try and make a point xD


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> You're defending the internet and the sharing of information like it's a religion... wait... god dammit it is.  Shit.  Damn you Kopimism and your following of overweight 4chan users.


XD
I might actually become religious now ;D


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Alright, let's settle this.





Do you agree with this man and his sins against humanity?  This is a yes or no question, bear with me.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Alright, let's settle this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, piss on his grave.
He tortured, brutalized, experimented on and killed my less than literal ancestors xD
Doing the same thing here.  He dead, I'm calling him on his shit ;P


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Nope, piss on his grave.
> He killed my less than literal ancestors xD
> Doing the same thing here.  He dead, I'm calling him on his shit ;P


Okay, we agree on something.  The end.  Mods can lock this thread.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

If there's a legitimate reason for this thread to be locked, let it be so.  Though I doubt that any such reason exists.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 21, 2016)

This has been a thread.

Stay tuned to FAF on your FA dial for more Quality Content


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> This has been a thread.
> 
> Stay tuned to FAF on your FA dial for more Quality Content


It's the best drama on teh interwebz, accept no substitute!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2016)

Well this thread is filled with edgelord.

"Someone died now I'm going to talk shit about him because he refused to put his music on youtube! Fuck dead people they can't fight back!"

Quality FAF posts.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

CrazyLee said:


> Well this thread is filled with edgelord.
> 
> "Someone died now I'm going to talk shit about him because he refused to put his music on youtube! Fuck dead people they can't fight back!"
> 
> Quality FAF posts.



That's why I have very low expectations of this fandom, it makes it so much more easier to deal with all the disappointment.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Shitposting on what you call a shitpost.
Seems legit.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Shitposting on what you call a shitpost.
> Seems legit.



You get what you give.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2016)

Why so serious op? Besides you do know by now it's an artists right to have copyright takedowns of their work music or not. Considering it's prince it's not surprising one bit. But he is a good musician. So basically have to abide if someone wants their music taken off youtube then just respect it.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Except I seem to have been one of the few here who HASNT shitposted.  But whatever, I can't really be angry at the mental handicapped.



Victor-933 said:


> You get what you give.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm just calling him whack, and the people here bitching at me are at least twice as serious about this as I am.


RTDragon said:


> Why so serious op? Besides you do know by now it's an artists right to have copyright takedowns of their work music or not. Considering it's prince it's not surprising one bit. But he is a good musician. So basically have to abide if someone wants their music taken off youtube then just respect it.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2016)

Like it or not it's his right Laviscus. Considering it's youtube so basically have to follow their rules. Plus who wants to get their account shut down or have a copyright strike for uploading music that does'nt belong to them.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm not TALKING about his right for the tits of Christ.  He may have had every right to do something, but he was whack for actually DOING it because he thought the internet was dead.  He was whack.


RTDragon said:


> Like it or not it's his right Laviscus. Considering it's youtube so basically have to follow their rules. Plus who wants to get their account shut down or have a copyright strike for uploading music that does'nt belong to them.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 22, 2016)

But you are ranting about him being a wackjob over not wanting his music on the internet like youtube. Remember that you made this poll so you may as well have said that.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Look at the poll itself, it's about whether or not they liked his music.  I posted a cover of one of his songs that I think sounds better anyway.  Honestly, I don't know how you expect anyone to respond in a civilized way when you pick out literally HALF of what I say and draw assumptions on that half repeatedly.  I said he was whack. I said why I thought that.  I also called him a prick, and I'll say again.  Having the right to do something doesn't give you an exempt status from terms like idiot or weirdo, if you actually decide to DO it.  I could go outside and draw satanic symbols in my lawn, do the mamba with a ball Python and a raccoon in turn, drench myself in orange soda all while worshipping Cthulhu and asking him to turn the sun inside out to save humanity from the spread of invisible green men and McDonald's.  I have every right to do all that and then some.  But like HELL if making use of that right means no one has a right to call me whack for it.  Cause it WOULD be whack of me to do it.


RTDragon said:


> But you are ranting about him being a wackjob over not wanting his music on the internet like youtube. Remember that you made this poll so you may as well have said that.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Except I seem to have been one of the few here who HASNT shitposted.  *But whatever, I can't really be angry at the mental handicapped.*


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> View attachment 10964


The only response I think this warrants would be a shitpost, but that would do little other than make ME a shitposter like most everyone else here.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2016)

What is wrong with you people? D:

*Chyna died* right on the same day and *nobody even bothered to mention it* >.<


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> What is wrong with all you people? D:
> 
> Chyna died right on the same day and *nobody even bothered to mention it* >.<


She did?  That poor soul T-T;


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> She did?  That poor soul T-T;



Yeah, the world of steroid-packed she-hulks stomping around in bikinis will never be the same *shakes head*


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, the world of steroid-packed she-hulks stomping around in bikinis will never be the same *shakes head*


Truly, a travesty of epic proportions T-T;


----------



## Glider (May 2, 2016)

I've only learned about prince and listened to one of his early songs "Sister", just a couple of weeks before he died, I'm not into pop music but I think prince was kinda cool


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

In my opinion Prince's best thing he's done is making an appearance in Animaniacs. Prince is alright, though. I respect the guy.


----------

